# red island birdeater (Phormictopus atrichomatus) any one got a care sheet for this t



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

as title says does any one have a care sheet as i really want to buy one that i have seen on the classifieds :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They aren't commonly kept enough for there to be much specific info on their care. You keep P. cancerides though don't you? Just keep this one the same.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> They aren't commonly kept enough for there to be much specific info on their care. You keep P. cancerides though don't you? Just keep this one the same.


yes i do and thank you mate i know how to set my enclosure up now then right time to pm seller :2thumb:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

As above. Nice Spider BTW :2thumb:

There's 2 or 3 of us on here who keep them, cracking T's : victory:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> As above. Nice Spider BTW :2thumb:
> 
> There's 2 or 3 of us on here who keep them, cracking T's : victory:


well bruce is selling his so im waiting for a reply now hope he gets back to me on it ill send the money the second he confirms fingers crossed


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Yup, just realised it was him!


Ah well, they'll still just be 2 or 3 of us keeping them then :lol:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> Yup, just realised it was him!
> 
> 
> Ah well, they'll still just be 2 or 3 of us keeping them then :lol:


i feel as tho i just joind an exclusive group whats there temperment like are they the same as my haitian i carnt go near without being attacked:no1:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

yep sounds about right mate pretty bad tempered made me sh*t myself a few times when feeding! lol, honestly moves so fast i actually blinked and it was other side of tank! i would not be handling this one, which is why im so looking forward to attempting to get her in a tub!



nick19 said:


> i feel as tho i just joind an exclusive group whats there temperment like are they the same as my haitian i carnt go near without being attacked:no1:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

nick19 said:


> i feel as tho i just joind an exclusive group whats there temperment like are they the same as my haitian i carnt go near without being attacked:no1:


yes- that's what they're like. at least, mine is!:gasp:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine too!

She's absolutely fine really, just so long as you never go anywhere near her :whistling2:



> im so looking forward to attempting to get her in a tub!


Good luck with that :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

i carnt wait to atempt to get it out of the tub and into the enclosure the last time i did it the tub ended up in the enclosure for a day until my cobalt let me take it out lol


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

To be fair, mine was reasonably easy to move from the pot as she was cold and fairly submissive.
Still watch your fingers though :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> To be fair, mine was reasonably easy to move from the pot as she was cold and fairly submissive.
> Still watch your fingers though :lol2:


i hope this one dont give me greef :lol2: my cobalt was coming towards me rather than the enclosure makes me laf its such a rush


----------

